# Latest Antique Padlock replica plus a couple of others



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a heart shaped antique lock replica I just made. It is American Walnut. 

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Also made a Aromatic cedar heart shaped lock.

Note after I glued the face on ,it wouldn't work and I had to bandsaw it apart and adjust and wax some internal parts that the glue had squeezed into and then glue it back together.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a lock I made out of Palm wood and I cut it so the end grain shows on the side. 
Palm wood is a strange wood it is similar to a bucket full of straws compressed to the size of a drinking glass. It has not real grain and the side grain is sort of nondescript. But the end grain is sort of interesting.

Herb

This one too I had to bandsaw the top section off and repair a broken wood spring after I had it all finished. So you can see a line on the top section where I reglued it as close as I could.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb I like them all. :smile:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Awesome work as always Herb . Hey Valentine's Day is coming up here pretty quick . Maybe you could find some of your old girlfriends from your past on Facebook ,as the heart shaped locks would make for a nice gift , and maybe raise the probability of something else


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Love your work Herb.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Btw thanks for showing us the inner workings . I always wondered how they worked


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this is worth dragging back to the top..
how did you do the spiral on the end of the shackle???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> this is worth dragging back to the top..
> how did you do the spiral on the end of the shackle???


I just used a round wood file and filed it.
herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I just used a round wood file and filed it.
> herb


gotta love KISS/MISS...


----------

